# " You can't andle my riddum "



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

My current sig didn't take me to long, about 20 mins when said and done. I haven't touched Photoshop in a while only as of late so be easy on me.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

lol I c Wut u did thare.


----------

